# 911 Operator Tells Burglary Victim to Put Her Gun Down - See more at: http://www.allo



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

A person breaks into her home and the Operator gives poor advise.

Shocking: 911 Operator Tells Burglary Victim to Put Her Gun Down


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Have to wonder if the lady had done what the 911 operator told her to do and suffer serious injury or death because of this, would there be a good and solid case against the operator and the police department or would qualified immunity erase this egregious information offered by the operator.

I once had a 911 operator tell me pretty much the same thing and of course, I completely ignored it until the officer arrived.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Have to wonder if the lady had done what the 911 operator told her to do and suffer serious injury or death because of this, would there be a good and solid case against the operator and the police department or would qualified immunity erase this egregious information offered by the operator.
> 
> I once had a 911 operator tell me pretty much the same thing and of course, I completely ignored it until the officer arrived.


my guess, try to sue the government and see how far you get. You'll run out of money before anything will happen, and that's what they count on.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> my guess, try to sue the government and see how far you get. You'll run out of money before anything will happen, and that's what they count on.


In fact, as a taxpayer, you'll be paying for those fighting against you, too.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> In fact, as a taxpayer, you'll be paying for those fighting against you, too.


exactly. Despite what we are "told" by those in power, our government does not exist to serve it's citizens, it exists to perpetuate itself and build a better bureaucracy.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> my guess, try to sue the government and see how far you get. You'll run out of money before anything will happen, and that's what they count on.


I wouldn't bet against your response. Their pockets are deep with our money.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> In fact, as a taxpayer, you'll be paying for those fighting against you, too.


This is true because the government has no money. It's all ours.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah. Think I would have told that 911 operator to "sod off", and get the cops there. :smt083


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah....HA,HA,HA!!!
I would have laughed right into her ear! And continued holding my gun.


----------



## Rotorflyr (May 13, 2006)

Go Granny GO!


----------

